# How to Add (and Remove) Words From Your Google Docs Spell Checker



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google Docs comes with a very helpful integrated spell checker that stops you from making glaring errors in your reports and essays. It runs off your own personalized dictionary, so you can add and edit words that get the all-clear with a few mouse clicks.
> 
> Heres how to banish the dreaded red line from underneath those words you know are right.


Here


----------

